# greek crew surnames 1972



## lee ayre (Mar 16, 2005)

looking for surnames of greek crew members that were in immingham docks during december 1971 and january 1972 i believe there first names were jorgos and stefan or stephanos any feedback would be very greatfull thanks.


----------

